# Gaming PC / Laptop



## Holydave89 (6. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich bin seit neustem ausgelernter Technischer Zeichner und werd jetzt noch 6 Monate arbeiten gehn und dann mein Fachabitur nachholen! Das heist sparen ist angesagt auch wenn ich jetzt erstmal bissel mehr verdiene als Lehrling muss ich mir einiges an Geld zurück legen damit ich das Jahr Abitur über die Runden kommen ohne meinen Eltern zu sehr auf der Tasche zu liegen mit meinen 21 Jahren :-).

So nun zu meiner Problematik.

Ich hab meinen Eltern in den letzten Wochen und Monaten immer wieder davon erzählt das ich vorhabe im Sommer mir einen Laptop zu kaufen ! Also haben sie mir einen 500€ Gutschein geschenkt den ich dann einlösen kann!
Jetzt kommen wir zu meinem Dilemma! Ich bin zwar nicht mehr der größte PC Games Zocker spiele viel mehr an der PS3 und Co aber bin trotzdem froh wenn mein PC Leistungsstark genug ist auch mal ne Lan Party bei Freunden mitzumachen! So z.b. auch im Sommer da bin ich hier bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz bei Bad Kreuznach auf einer großen ca 500 Personen starken Lan mit Namen bkxxl (www.bkxxl.de). 
Ich bin jetzt schon seit Tagen am grübeln! Soll ich mir im Sommer einen sehr teuren Gaming Laptop für 1000-1500 Euro kaufen und dann komplett als Desktop ersatz nutzen! Oder kauf ich mir ein Standart Laptop für 600-700 Euro auf dem man im Notfall auch mal zocken kann und dazu noch einen Gaming Desktop PC.

Im moment nutze ich meinen knapp 3 Jahre alten Gaming Desktop PC mit folgenden Daten:

CPU: Intel Core QUAD Q6600 @2,4 GHz (kann ich aber auf bis zu 3.1 laufen lassen dank tollem Mainboard und Ram)

2x 2 Gig ddr 2 800er Ram von OCZ extra zum übertackten geeignet.

Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS 512

Das Netzteil ist glaub von Bequit und hat 600 Watt

Den Namen meines Mainboards hab ich jetzt grad nicht im Kopf ist aber von Gygabit Q5 oder so glaub ich hat damals um die 200€ gekostet ist extra fürs übertackten ausgelegt.


So eigentlich leuft im Moment noch der großteil aller Spiele in passabler Grafik auf ihm also bis jetzt hatte ich kaum Probleme.

Trotzdem wird es glaub ich langsam mal Zeit das Teil zu ersetzen oder was meint ihr?

Ich hatte also vor mir kurz vor der großen Lan entweder ein geiles Laptop oder einen geilen Desktop PC und später dann ein normales Laptop für die Schule zu kaufen.

Was meint ihr was kommt mich billiger was ist sinnvoller?

Und vorallem habt ihr Tipps wie ich billig an solche PC's/Laptops rankomme! Ich hab mir meinen jetzigen PC bei Alternate zusammengestellt! Das war nicht billig! Das geht doch sicher billiger! Vlcht Ebay? oder Sonstige Schnäpchen Tipps? ich bin wirklich darauf angewiesen Geld zu sparen will aber unbedingt einen neuen Spiele Fähigen PC / Laptop!

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun?

Ich danke schonmal allen die sich meinen langen Text überhaupt durchlesen :-) Rechtschreibfehler und Satzzeichen könnt ihr natürlich behalten :-D


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (6. Februar 2011)

kauf dir nen gescheiten pc, hast am längsten deine freude mit 

glaub mir ich kenn das ausm freundeskreis. mit nem pc biste meistens am besten beraten


----------



## Sunyo (6. Februar 2011)

Kauf dir 'nen ordentlichen Desktop PC.
Am billigsten kommst du hin, wenn du ihn dir selber zusammenbaust. Da leg ich dir mal folgenden Thread ans Herz: PC-Konfigurationen Januar/Februar 2011.

Für die Schule reicht auch ein normaler Laptop, da brauchste nicht so'n klobiges Teil mitrumschleppen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Februar 2011)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> kauf dir nen gescheiten pc, hast am längsten deine freude mit
> 
> glaub mir ich kenn das ausm freundeskreis. mit nem pc biste meistens am besten beraten






Sunyo schrieb:


> Kauf dir 'nen ordentlichen Desktop PC.
> Am billigsten kommst du hin, wenn du ihn dir selber zusammenbaust. Da leg ich dir mal folgenden Thread ans Herz: PC-Konfigurationen Januar/Februar 2011.
> 
> Für die Schule reicht auch ein normaler Laptop, da brauchste nicht so'n klobiges Teil mitrumschleppen.



Ich weis echt nicht was ihr habt. Du hast einen guten Pc, der zwar schon etwas älter ist aber mit übertakteter CPU erstmal aufjedenfall noch ausreicht. Ich persönlich würde da diese Grafikkarte reinhauen: Klickst du hier! Prozessor kann man dann wechseln wenn er dir nichtmehr reicht. 

Und Laptop würde ich mir einen in dieser Kategorie holen: Blub.

MfG


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2011)

Sehe das wie Blut und Donner:
Deinen vorhandenen Desktop aufrüsten ist das beste was du in deiner Situation machen kannst.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sind die bauteile - wie du selbst auch sagst - noch immer ausreichend für die meisten Spiele.

Einen Laptop würde ich weniger empfehlen fürs Zocken, auch mit Hinblick auf LANs. Klar bist du mobiler, aber das Ding wird auch schnell heiß werden und auf deine 500 Euro kannste locker nochmal 500 drauflegen um vernünftig zu zocken.

Also lieber Desktop aufrüsten und den dann mitschleppen zur LAN - so oft ist das schließlich auch nicht, von daher...
Und langfristig haste mehr Leistung davon und sparst Geld.

Wenn du allerdings den Laptop echt nur für Beruf/Office/Internet nutzen willst, kannste dir auch nen günstiges Netbook holen und den Desktop fürs Zocken halt aufrüsten. Damit wirste deine 500 Euro allerdings voll ausreizen wenn nicht sogar überschreiten. ^^

Aufrüsten würde ich an deiner Stelle den RAM auf DDR3 und ne neue Grafikkarte. Neuer Prozessor nur dann wenns der alte echt nicht mehr macht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aufrüsten würde ich an deiner Stelle den RAM auf DDR3 und ne neue Grafikkarte. Neuer Prozessor nur dann wenns der alte echt nicht mehr macht.



DDR3 Ram passt denke ich nicht auf sein Board. Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist sowieso nur marginal.


----------



## Kartonics (6. Februar 2011)

Mein Tipp: notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: notebooksbilliger.de



jaein, die haben zwar gute Preise, aber ich kenne auch leute die Vorallem mit dem Widerruf da schon riesen Probleme hatten.


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> DDR3 Ram passt denke ich nicht auf sein Board. Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist sowieso nur marginal.



Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, vllt nochn 2GB kit DDR2 oben draufpacken. ^^
Dann hat man wohl erstmal keine Probleme mitm Speicher.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, vllt nochn 2GB kit DDR2 oben draufpacken. ^^
> Dann hat man wohl erstmal keine Probleme mitm Speicher.



Naja 4GiB müssten eig reichen


----------



## Kartonics (6. Februar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> jaein, die haben zwar gute Preise, aber ich kenne auch leute die Vorallem mit dem Widerruf da schon riesen Probleme hatten.



Stimmt aber nach meiner Ansicht ist das was der TE will schon ziemlich heftig für 600 Euro.


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Naja 4GiB müssten eig reichen



Wobei der Grundtenor bisher ja immer war, 4GB reichen, unter der Prämisse dass es DDR3 ist. ^^
Also können bei DDR2 rein logisch gesehen noch ein 2er kit ja nicht schaden. Wobei ich den Leistungsunterschied nicht wirklich beurteilen kann. Ich stütze mich da nur auf das was ich hier lese. ^^


----------



## Kyragan (6. Februar 2011)

Der Unterschied zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 ist absolut marginal. 4 GB reichen völlig aus. Das, was einen Leistungsschub gibt ist eine aktuelle Grafikkarte. Wenn man dazu die CPU übertaktet, reicht das imo noch n ganzes Weilchen.


----------



## Holydave89 (6. Februar 2011)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten! Ich tu mir nur immer bissel schwer mit Aufrüstungen weil ich Angst hab das die Kompononente Leistungstechnisch nicht richtig zusammenpassen und dadurch dann sich gegenseitig ausbremsen! Ich hab mir mal Everest runtergeladen und werd euch jetzt mal ne genaue übersicht über mein System geben! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dann Tipps geben wie ich meinen PC aufrüsten kann!


Übersicht:


CPU Typ QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz (9 x 267) 
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-X38-DS5 (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394) 
 Arbeitsspeicher   

DIMM1: OCZ Reaper HPC OCZ2RPR800C42G 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz) (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) 
Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (512 M 

Festplatte SAMSUNG HD250HJ ATA Device (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)

Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 226BW/MagicSyncMaster CX226BW (Digital) [22" LCD] (H9XPB49548)

Netzteil: CoolerMaster RS-460-PCAP-A3 460 Watt

Netzeil ist leider doch kein 600 W Bequit weil mir das mal kaputt gegangen ist!

Der Bildschirm ist noch absolut ausreichend denk ich.

Maus und Tastatur lass ich mal ausen vor denn die sind ganz neu! Sidewinder und Logitech G500


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auf der Basis weiterhelfen!


----------



## Kyragan (6. Februar 2011)

Gib dem Q6600 die Sporen, evtl. nen größeren Kühler drauf - keine Ahnung, was da derzeit für einer drauf ist, nimm 200 € in die Hand für ne Grafikkarte und dann hat sich der Spaß. Dann hast du genug fürn hochwertiges Notebook über.


----------



## Dalashi (6. Februar 2011)

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn du dir nicht sicher bis, ob das NT für ne neue Grafikkarte ausreicht: Auf NT-Herstellerseiten gibts Rechner, die dir das Auswählen erleichtern


----------



## Holydave89 (6. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Gib dem Q6600 die Sporen, evtl. nen größeren Kühler drauf - keine Ahnung, was da derzeit für einer drauf ist, nimm 200 € in die Hand für ne Grafikkarte und dann hat sich der Spaß. Dann hast du genug fürn hochwertiges Notebook über.



Hab nen extra CPU Kühler zum übertackten drauf der ist riesig und ich da auf den Kühlkörpern 2 Lüfter mit Lüftersteuerung drauf der leuft im Office Betrieb bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 20 °C auf 22 °C ! Hab leider nur keine Ahnung wie man dem die Sporen gibt! Der lief mal auf 3.1 das hatte mir aber jemand der sich damit auskennt eingestellt nur leider ist der mittlerweile ausgewander! Und die Bios einstellungen hat er mir irgendwann mal zerschossen ich glaub Stromausfall oder so und dann war alles wieder Standart! Seitdem leuft er wieder auf 2,4 GHz pro Kern! 3,1 sind auf jedenfall möglich evt mehr nur weis ich wie gesagt nicht wie das funktioniert :-)


----------



## Holydave89 (6. Februar 2011)

Kennt sich keiner mit meinem Mainboard aus und kann mir helfen das Ding bissel zu übertacken?


----------



## Kyragan (6. Februar 2011)

C2D bzw. C2Q Overclocking ist eigentlich überall das gleiche. Was du tun musst, ist den FSB schrittweise erhöhen und mit LinX oder prime auf Stabilität testen. Später wirst du sicherlich noch an der Spannungsschraube drehen müssen. 

Die beste Anleitung, die ich dafür bisher gefunden habe, findest du hier:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/tutorial-fuer-einsteiger-wie-uebertakte-ich-meinen-core-2-duo-271531.html

und im Anschluss noch:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/wie-bekomme-ich-meinen-pc-stabil-nach-ocen-teil-2-a-687885.html


----------



## Holydave89 (6. Februar 2011)

Das Tutorial ist ja für 2 Kern Prozesorren! Macht das was oder soll ich mich einfach mal an die Anleitung halten! Also Punkt eins im Bios den FSB auf 300 zu stellen hab ich schonmal gemacht! Jetzt soll ich mit diesem Programm das den CPU testet durch mathematische Berechnungen testen ob er Stabil leuft! Kann ich das auch mit dem 4 Kern Prozessor von mir machen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Februar 2011)

Ja, kannst du. Kann man auch mit einem Triple-Core, Hexa-Core, oder wieviel-Core-auch-immer-Prozessor machen.


----------



## Holydave89 (8. Februar 2011)

Hab grad gelesen das wenn ich mir ne neue Grafikkarte kaufe die Möglichkeit hätte meine alte als Physix zu benutzen! Was ist das genau und wie funktioniert das bzw was bringt mir das überhaupt :-)?


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Februar 2011)

Da du dir sowieso wieder eine NVidia Karte kaufst bringt dir das 0.


----------



## Holydave89 (8. Februar 2011)

Wer sagt das ich mir wieder eine Nvidia kaufe! Erklärt mir doch einfach mal was es damit auf sich hat und ob es in meiner Situation überhaupt was bringt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Februar 2011)

Holydave89 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich mir wieder eine Nvidia kaufe! Erklärt mir doch einfach mal was es damit auf sich hat und ob es in meiner Situation überhaupt was bringt.



GPU PhysX unterstützen die wenigsten Spiele. Das sind vl. 2 Spiele pro Jahr. Dort brignen dir NVidia Karten einen vorteil gegnüber ATI/AMD Karten, da bei diesen die CPU die Aufgaben erledigt, die die NVidiagrafikkarte übernehmen könnte -> Der Prozessor hat weniger zu tun. Mit 2 verschiedenen Grafikkarten in einem Rechner, wovon die eine nur als PhysX-Berechner arbeiten soll habe ich mich persönlich noch nicht weitläufig befasst und ich finde es vorallem aus Effizienz-/Leistungsgründen abwägig.


----------



## Holydave89 (8. Februar 2011)

Okey danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Holydave89 (13. Februar 2011)

http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/XFX-Radeon-HD-6850-Black-Edition-1394040.html


*XFX Radeon HD 6850 Black Edition OC
*

wäre die passend wenns um den Stromverbrauch geht wegen meinem Netzteil?


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2011)

Holydave89 schrieb:


> http://www.pcwelt.de...on-1394040.html
> 
> 
> *XFX Radeon HD 6850 Black Edition OC
> ...



Dein Netzteil schafft auch jede andere in Betracht kommende Grafikkarte. Ich würde ja zur Geforce GTX 560 Ti greifen.


----------



## Holydave89 (13. Februar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Dein Netzteil schafft auch jede andere in Betracht kommende Grafikkarte. Ich würde ja zur Geforce GTX 560 Ti greifen.



Die ist mir zu teuer ich will maximal 150 € ausgeben!


----------



## Kartonics (13. Februar 2011)

Holydave89 schrieb:


> Die ist mir zu teuer ich will maximal 150 € ausgeben!



Ich finde die gtx 460 ganz okay


----------



## Holydave89 (13. Februar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Ich finde die gtx 460 ganz okay



http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/Sparkle/GeForce_GTX460_OC/409868/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+GTX

die hier?


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Februar 2011)

leg 15,- drauf und nimm die hier:
http://gh.de/a548330.html
(Bei Alternate würde sie nochmal 25,- mehr kosten, Alternate ist einfach überteuert)


----------



## NexxLoL (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn's dann eine GTX460 werden soll, kann ich dir diese hier empfehlen. Habe sie seit Dezember, und bin begeistert. Die ist flüsterleise, und hat laut einigen Tests, auch ein gutes OC Potenzial. Die bereits gepostete MSI Cyclone soll zwar auch nicht schlechter sein, jedoch kann ich hier aus Erfahrung sprechen.

LG


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2011)

Bei der GTX460 musste warscheinlich mehrere vergleichen, weil jede seine Vor und Nachteile hat. (Lautstärke, Leistung, Overclocking.... etc)

Ich hab seit Dezember die MSI Hawk
Kostet etwa 30 Euro mehr als die 150 von dir angepeilten, ist aber ne super Karte IMO.


----------



## Maethor1 (14. Februar 2011)

Würde auch ein paar Euro drauf legen und zur 560TI greifen. Mit der 460 macht man aber in näherer Zukunft sicher auch nichts falsch


----------

